# Forgot to prime. Now what?



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

OK bonehead:laughing:, not a big deal. Sand it lightly, prime it, spackle, sand it, prime it, then finish it. As long as you use a satin or other steam impenetrable finish, you shouldn't have any future problems. You might when you repaint down the road but cross that bridge when you get there. And, stop using tape. Read my tutorial on painting without tape.
Good Luck.


----------



## spoko (Apr 3, 2011)

Joe--Thanks so much of your quick & useful reply. I heard from a few different people that the tape was probably the real problem, and after following your advice (sand, spackle, etc.) I think that's right. Your guide to painting without tape is quite informative, and hopefully I'll be able to do it that way from now on. This was even more of a learning experience than I'd expected!

Thanks again.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

spoko said:


> Joe--Thanks so much of your quick & useful reply. I heard from a few different people that the tape was probably the real problem, and after following your advice (sand, spackle, etc.) I think that's right. Your guide to painting without tape is quite informative, and hopefully I'll be able to do it that way from now on. This was even more of a learning experience than I'd expected!
> 
> Thanks again.


Spoko, the tape was not the problem, not priming was the problem. Just to be clear. You should be able to tape to painted walls without pulling paint. Finish paint is not formulated to penetrate like primer does, and so basically just lays on the surface. You may have some future problems with it, but you now know how to fix it. Now you have to learn how to cut without tape, at least on those two walls :yes:. Thanks for your interest and feedback. Was what I put out easy to understand?


----------



## spoko (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotcha.

Yes, your advice was pretty straightforward and easy to understand. Thanks again.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Another reason why to use primer over fresh drywall is that the paint will absorb differently into the board and into the mudded sections, in other words you will see the mudded sections, best to prep, prime, paint again.


----------

